# Tony Dean



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Tony Dean spoke in opposition of HPC1422 at NRC hearing today. Here is an individual that hails from a state where less than 5k NR hunters are allowed to hunt waterfowl each fall.
Maybe it is just me but where is this mans axe to grind in ND. Between Tony and whats his face Hatch from MN, is this what we need to determine our heritages fate? We as NoDakers need to step up the pressure bigtime!!

Oh yeah, on a side note we also seen one of ND's favorite sons in attendence, Sheldon Schlect. Work release? Seemed to be paying alot of attention the Edgely high school girls as they exited!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How did the hearing go....lots of people?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is a little info from the hearing

After talking to Kevin we may have to move very fast with an etree notice and phone calls on this as it may hit the floor and be voted on with out warning.

Kevin said Dan did a GREAT job, Thank you Dan!!!

Keep it puckered on this one boys!!!!

Thanks to all who went up to speak today!!!

Later


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Dan Bueide and Dick Monson did a heck off a job!! Dan gave a presentation that was hard to refute, excellent job!!

It appeared to me that the oppositions case really did not have alot of leg. Tonys ramblings were just that, to me once you cut thru all the crap he really did not accomplish much IMO. The role of an old professed wise man.

They all seemed to agree that the G&F should be left to make the determination, the same thing we have been asking for. Other than that it was the same old rhetoric from most of the opposition.

Not as emotional as 03, toned down substantially. Dan lead it off and set the tone, pretty much controlled the subjects of discussions for the opposers.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

As dan said we need to get the Bis.legislators on board.It will be a very tight vote,its now or never.If we get it in to the Senate we will need a lot more people in Bis.Great job by Dan,Dick and Kevin.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

did the committee make a recommendation?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Most likely mid next week they will. They wanted it to come to a vote by next Thursday but that was postponed due to some big announcement stated chairmen Nelson.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I wonder if the Big Announcement is that President Bush is going to be in Fargo?

Just got an email notice.

President to visit Fargo on Thursday

Associated Press - 01/28/2005

FARGO, N.D. (AP) - President Bush will visit this city next Thursday to push his Social Security plan, the White House says.

White House spokesman Jim Morrell said an exact time and location for the Fargo visit should be released on Tuesday.

Morrell said Fargo will be the first among several stops the president will make after his State of the Union speech.

Aides to Bush have said he plans to travel to North Dakota and three other states to push his Social Security plan and lobby Democratic senators, including Sen. Kent Conrad, D-N.D.

Bush last visited North Dakota in 2001, to push his tax cut proposal.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Thats Tony being Tony. Who ever pays he supports. Devils Lake Chamber is one of his biggest sponsors.

Tony should understand he isn't a local boy any more, he is a guest.


----------



## defendthehunt (Dec 11, 2004)

As a North Dakotan who spent a bit of time living in South Dakota, this is not the first time Tony Dean has surprised me with what and who he supports, nor will it be the last I am sure.

Good to hear that very little was accomplished by his speaking there. Isn't it a bit funny that a non-resident presents their case?

I am finally figuring out this Etree thing, and now have my legislators emails programmed.

WATCH OUT WORLD, I AM BECOMMING LITERATE!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank You for being involved Steve!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I didn't hear Tony speak (thank the Lord), but I have been saying for years that tony is for tony. I don't care how many articles he writes about droughts, ducks, ad naseum, he's for tony, and only tony. I say that you can put tony dean, ron schara and the guy from crossroads in a barrel, roll them down a hill, and you will ALWAYS, that's right ALWAYS have an uninformed loser on top.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Tony Dean is not even his real name what do you expect from an entertainer??? :roll:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

He's from my hometown. I think his real name is Tony Dasenko. Years ago, Tony used to do nitro-green lawn chemical commercials. At the time, he used to write for Dakota Country (still does) on environmental issues. I wrote a letter to the editor calling him a hypocrite. You shoulda seen the response from Tony. It was blistering. He called me every name in the book, just for questioning the integrity of a public figure. Me thinketh he protesteth too much.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I met his brother who used to be a cop in Minot, his brother probaly made him change his name to protect the innocent. :roll:


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

I say pass it and cap it. :thumb:


----------



## Waders (Feb 17, 2005)

Tony Dean?
http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthre ... ge=2&pp=20

I don't know the details of your current waterfowl non-resident legislation but I think you are wasting time with zones and whatnot. I think you should concentrate on a cap of 20,000 or so non-resident 10-day licenses. Keep it simple and fight the commercialization. :sniper:


----------

